# Canon Pro 10s 10 Orange Flashes 10 White Flashes



## Hector1970 (Feb 17, 2021)

Hi
Just on the off chance someone has good advice.
My Canon Pro 10 is 5 years old. It's been use a good bit but not excessively.
Its flashing 10 orange and 10 white flashes
Canon's errors is not very descriptive it says

B200Ten (10)
Turn off the printer, and unplug the power cord of the printer from the power supply.

That doesn't really do anything. 
It happened a few weeks ago.
Somewhere someone suggested so a button combination, i can't remember what it was and can't find it again. 
It seemed to reset the error but its reoccured.
My rough understanding if its a printer head its hardly worth fixing. It would almost be cheaper to replace it.
Seems an awful waste (its a very heavy printer0..

When it occured last time and I managed to stop it it printed fine.If the Head is gone it still seems to work.
A bit annoying you can't override these types of errors. Fine if the print is bad afterwards its warned you there's an issue.
Just turning it into a brick is annoying.


----------



## Hector1970 (Feb 17, 2021)

Hector1970 said:


> Hi
> Just on the off chance someone has good advice.
> My Canon Pro 10 is 5 years old. It's been use a good bit but not excessively.
> Its flashing 10 orange and 10 white flashes
> ...






When I press support I seem to get a Japanese website


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 17, 2021)

I found this

“ I unplugged the unit, held the power button down for at least 30 seconds (was probably about a minute), while STILL HOLDING THE POWER BUTTON DOWN plugged the unit back in and kept holding the power button down for at least another 30 seconds (likely was more like a minute), while doing this the power LED was solid white the entire time... then while still holding down the power button also pressed and held the feed button for at least another 30 seconds (holding both down). Upon releasing the two buttons the printer appeared to be off.

I turned the printer back on and, lo and behold, it started up and performed a lengthy self clean cycle and functioned as normal.”

Here https://community.usa.canon.com/t5/...ters/PIXMA-PRO-10-Error-Code-B200/td-p/190970

And this modified version:

1. Unplugged the printer
2. Held the power button down for 30 seconds
3. Plugged in power cable (then turned power bar on, to be safe), but continued to hold down power button for another 30 seconds
4. Released power button, power light was solid white (no blinking), and went through some process on its own for 3 minutes or so
5. Power button stayed lit solid white, then I printed a document as a test (slow printing, but then this is for pictures; the doc was just a printing test).


----------



## Hector1970 (Feb 17, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> I found this
> 
> “ I unplugged the unit, held the power button down for at least 30 seconds (was probably about a minute), while STILL HOLDING THE POWER BUTTON DOWN plugged the unit back in and kept holding the power button down for at least another 30 seconds (likely was more like a minute), while doing this the power LED was solid white the entire time... then while still holding down the power button also pressed and held the feed button for at least another 30 seconds (holding both down). Upon releasing the two buttons the printer appeared to be off.
> 
> ...


Thanks it was something like that I did previously. I appreciate you spending the time to look it up.
That's its happened again so soon is maybe not a good sign.
Seems a pity you can't just slot a printhead out and replace it with a new one.
Looking at websites its seems to be not cost effective to get it repaired if it is a printhead.
Canon should be more environmentally concerned.
I'll give it a go. You never know till you try.


----------



## LDS (Feb 18, 2021)

Hector1970 said:


> Seems a pity you can't just slot a printhead out and replace it with a new one.


Actually the Pro-10 has a user-replaceable print-head - you should have installed it yourself when you set up the printer. Just I don't know if Canon does make them available to users.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 18, 2021)

The print heads are around $200 Part # QY6-0085-000 and are pretty widely available. 

Having said that, and having replaced more than a couple of print heads, I’d be very reluctant to do that on a printer that is not showing a specific print head error and is capable of printing properly at times, simply because it could be something else entirely, dampers, feed errors, registration errors etc etc.


----------



## Hector1970 (Feb 18, 2021)

Thanks for that. The printer did stop flashing and work after the button pressing but maybe is on its way out. I'll have to see. 
Yes the printer head is removable, I had forgotten that I had to install it in the first place. 
Good to know the part. It's an option at least.


----------



## Hector1970 (May 10, 2022)

Just on the hope someone might be able to help me. My Canon Pro 10 printer had an issue. It's the dreaded B200 error. 
I followed the suggestions given here. It was powering off, holding the on key for 30 secs. Then holding the power key and the other key for 30 secs.
Hey presto it worked and it worked for over a year.
The other day I printed a number of photographs, all came out perfectly as they had all year.
Then suddenly the printed returned with the error 10 orange and white flashes. B200 error again.
I repeating the combination used previously and it doesn't work.
The orange light comes on and stays on. If I plug out and plug in it flashes 10 orange and white again.
I can't find any decription anywhere for a constant orange light and no white light on.
The printer carriage is stuck into the right hand site of the printer and there seems to be no way to get it back in the middle to inspect the ink / printer head.
Has anyone got any advice - is there anyway to get the carriage to move out from where it is manually. 
I don't see any obvious way

(Rant - it seems ridiculous to me Canon can brick a printer because its detecting an error. The print head may well be worn out / falling apart but it was working just before the error came up. I can accept it telling me there is a problem and me seeing the result as a bad print - but just locking the user completely out of their machine seems very poor from a customer perspective.)


----------

